# A Ternetzi perhaps?



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey guys...I just got this light-colored Super Red from my friend today...At least that's what he bought it as..

Do you think it could possibly be a Ternetzi?


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

look at fins i think its a tern
but how come theres red at the tip of anal fin?????????
wutever its a natt


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Thats a tuff one...if I had to guess its probably just a normal red thats real stressed. Give it a couple days and see what it looks like then.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think its a red. It does look stressed in the photo.


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey very well may be stressed...I "liberated" him from my friend's overstocked 55gal, where he was the smallest of the bunch..

He's still the smallest, but now he's got ample space to roam around a little more freely.

I'll add some salt, a little stress coat, and keep you guys posted...


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Since we don't see red in its eyes, I'd say yo got a tern but a closer pic would help to confirm


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If he has clear eyes, it is probably a tern. The smaller terns have had red on the anal fin, this is not unusual at all. 
I would say yellow nattereri.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

look like a tern to me. Please keep this thread updated with pics as its assimilation progresses.


----------



## piranhasaurus (Feb 12, 2003)

the color does make it look like a tern, but the jaw structure makes it a red for sure.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

yellow tern


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

AzNP said:


> look at fins i think its a tern
> but how come theres red at the tip of anal fin?????????
> wutever its a natt


 My tern also has some reddish/orange on the anal fin


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Here's two more pictures I took earlier today:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

going by the spotting pattern, which is the trade mark of a reticulated "snakeskin" red, i would say that it's a really stressed out super red.

Joe


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Yeah, he was originally purchased as a "Snakeskin" RB...Well...In that case, If the yellow is temporary, I hope his bright red color comes back..


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Genin said:


> going by the spotting pattern, which is the trade mark of a reticulated "snakeskin" red, i would say that it's a really stressed out super red.
> 
> Joe


 I will have to agree with Genin now....

now that you have a close up pic, the spotting pattern is that of a super red


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

aint very red for a super red








so Honda yur terns got lil red too? very interesting !!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Some things to consider:

1) Lack of red in the eye doesn't necessarily make it a "tern". Some populations of P. nattereri don't have red in the eye.

2). Jaw size doesn't make a pirana species nor can it be used solely as an indicator.

3). Spotting (including reticulated) is found mixed within populations so cannot be used solely as an indicator.

4) Belly color doesn't make a specific population either because red-yellow-orange belly colors are found primarily because water chemistry, diet, etc. Granted most imported yellowbelly piranas are indeed "ternetzi" P. natts. But the "true" ternetzi is found only in Paraguay. So that name is being applied to all yellow-belly P. natts from other localities outside of its original description.

The only way to know for certain what population of P. nattereri you have is knowing the exact locality and your fish dealer 9 x's out of 10 won't know that unless he personally removes the fish from the water himself and brings it you.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey if you don't like the fish I will buy it from you!!!!









I think that fish is totally cool... I want one

Great Pick-up... But if you do deside to sell keep me in mind


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

UPDATE-

Well guys, it's been about 3/4 of a month since I got the little guy...He's been in a little/no stress environment: eating everyday, not fighting with the other P's, not cramped, etc.

But he's still not gaining his red back. Could he just be a yellow variant? A poser Ternetzi? Hah.

Check out these recent pics: (01 DEC 03)














































Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thats is a full blooded TERN...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the guy i just sold my caribe to has 3 super reds and they are about 5-6". they are completely silver just like this one and don't have a spec of red on them. i saw them when they were younger and they had a ton of red. trust me, it's a super red. i have also heard people post saying that their faded super reds turned an oragish/yellow color.

Joe


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yep looks like a Tern to me. Great looking fish either way.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

starting to look more like a red to me


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

red belly or a terz is still a sweet fish congrat in that pick up


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think the best answer is: yellow nattereri.
Ternetzi is not a seperate species anyways, so imo. it's a wild (is it?) nattereri from an area where yellow is the predominant color, due to diet, water chemistry etc...

Very nice fish, btw...


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Yeah he's wild-caught...I don't really care if he turns out to be a Tern or not...Hah. I'll just call him whatever color he looks on any particular day.. Yellow Natt, Orange, whatever...It's all good. He really is a cool little fish none the less. Thanks for the input guys!


----------

